# Waitrose own brand beans



## Ian_G

I don't know if this has come up before, but I'd like to give a recommendation for Waitrose own brand beans. Unlike any supermarket beans I have tried these are always good. They're a generic Italian roast that provides really good body in a cappuccino and a nice smoky flavour. I don't live near a Waitrose and have to travel across town to get them, but the journey is very definitely worth it.


----------



## seeq

Hi Ian. I have tried waitrose beans before and I have to somewhat agree. I still do not think they are as good as many artisan roasters offer, by quite a long shot. However as supermarket beans go they are definitely at the top by quite a margin and certainly acceptable as a replacement when I run out of beans!


----------



## garydyke1

Not tried any own-brand beans butWaitrose is my 'go to' supermarket, prepared to pay a little more for better service & food & goods options. They seem to care more about customers and supporting local suppliers.

*But* Extremely annoyed to see Starbucks advertised all over their menu-cards : (

Maybe I should check out & use Sainsbury's instead, Laura does work for their Head Office afterall!


----------



## Ian_G

seeq said:


> Hi Ian. I have tried waitrose beans before and I have to somewhat agree. I still do not think they are as good as many artisan roasters offer, by quite a long shot. However as supermarket beans go they are definitely at the top by quite a margin and certainly acceptable as a replacement when I run out of beans!


I wish I could find myself in your position seeq, in that I wish I could find superior beans. I've tried quite a number of roasters now and still can't find anything I'd want to go back to. Being a smoker I think my taste buds can only detect strong flavours, and so I miss out on the subtleties of many beans that the artisans produce. I've always enjoyed the blends that Italian roasters produce and can't seem to find equivalents, despite looking far and wide.


----------



## seeq

All food and drink is subjective, if that's what you like then it suits you fine. There are many people on here that like costa beans. Personally I love jailbreak from hasbean, and I'm fully aware that's not a favourite for most folk


----------



## RoloD

Ian_G said:


> Being a smoker I think my taste buds can only detect strong flavours, and so I miss out on the subtleties of many beans that the artisans produce. I've always enjoyed the blends that Italian roasters produce and can't seem to find equivalents, despite looking far and wide.


Try Drury Cafe Sienna. Very much old style Italian. The lady in the Drury shop claims she takes a suitcase of them back to her family in Naples every year. HasBean fans will hate them.


----------



## Ian_G

RoloD said:


> Try Drury Cafe Sienna. Very much old style Italian. The lady in the Drury shop claims she takes a suitcase of them back to her family in Naples every year. HasBean fans will hate them.


Thanks for the tip, I will give that a go. Do you know if it has robusta beans in it?


----------



## brun

http://www.caffegino.co.uk does proper Italian beans, from Italy !

they seem to have vanished from the site though, might be worth emailing them


----------



## RoloD

Ian_G said:


> Thanks for the tip, I will give that a go. Do you know if it has robusta beans in it?


 I suspect it has since they don't claim it is pure Arabica and traditional Italian espresso blends have about 10 to 20% robusta in them. Their Espresso Riserva and Gran Riserba are 100% Arabica, but I actually prefer Café Sienna.


----------



## Ian_G

I don't mind robusta as long as it's around 10%, anymore than that and I find I'm cutting back on the amount of coffee I am drinking - which is no fun.

@brun I've used cafegino before and was treated really well with lots of free samples to try. I used to buy Izzo Gold, but I guess I got fed up with buying a kilo at a time, and found Waitrose more convenient - if not quite as good.


----------



## MWJB

Bought some of the Waitrose Monsooned Malabar on a punt (£3.29 for 225g looked like a typo, but I thought "what the hell") whilst doing the groceries, 12g in 2oz out fine grind, I finished a shot half an hour ago & am still enjoying the rich chocolateyness!


----------



## Ian_G

I've just realised that the specific beans I was referring to are the Espresso beans that come in a tub/can. Having memory problems, I forgot that they also do other beans.


----------



## DonRJ

Waitrose are my backup beans if I run out of my usual online suppliers beans (Garraways). They do seem to be the best of the supermarket bunch, closely followed by M & S. But as stated by others still not in the same league as the best of the artisan suppliers.

Garraways do some lovely beans but you need to spend over £50 and ideally split the purchase with others if you are a low level consumer. I buy 5 - 6kg at a time and split it between home and the office so it doesn`t last very long with 12 coffee drinkers hungry for their daily hit.

Don


----------



## HOLWILL

MWJB said:


> Bought some of the Waitrose Monsooned Malabar on a punt (£3.29 for 225g looked like a typo, but I thought "what the hell") whilst doing the groceries, 12g in 2oz out fine grind, I finished a shot half an hour ago & am still enjoying the rich chocolateyness!


I would have to agree, this is my favourite supermarket bean.


----------



## Angelo

I took this at a store last week.


----------



## 7tenths

I'll give Waitrose a go, based on the OP, thanks for the 'heads-up'


----------



## palerider

anyone rate Illy beans?

just bought some Taylor and not that impressed, will give Waitrose a try!


----------



## MWJB

Waitrose also do the Cafe Direct Maccu Piccu beans, absolutely delicious for the first couple of days...but seem to lose flavour very quickly after that (even for a supermarket bean).

I quite like Illy beans, they were my introduction to espresso, but probably have to admit a preference for Lavazza.


----------



## antdad

I've tried most of Waitroses offerings and the own brand French dark roast beans aren't too bad at all. More darkly roast than the Italian if that's your pleasure, a good back up.


----------



## radish

I'm pretty sure Waitrose used to sell Cup of Excellence beans a few years back.


----------



## GS11

MWJB said:


> Waitrose also do the Cafe Direct Maccu Piccu beans, absolutely delicious for the first couple of days...but seem to lose flavour very quickly after that (even for a supermarket bean).


Popped into waitrose today and came away with these as they were the freshest beans on display . The code on the pack was 63028 which translates to 28/1/2013 roast date. That is pretty good for a supermarket. Also the beans on special offer too as an added bonus. ...maybe back for more









http://www.waitrose.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductView-10317-10001-60287-Cafedirect+org+machu+picchu+c/DisplayPromotionCmd?storeId=10317&catalogId=10001&langId=-11&promotionId=10606848&previousPageUrl=WRProductDisplayCmd%3fcatalogId%3d10001%26langId%3d-11%26productId%3d60287


----------



## rodabod

The Kenyan AA beans I had (fairly fresh) were pretty nasty.

At least via the Aeropress. It's not as if it's hard to make a good coffee with the Aeropress though. Will try again...


----------



## chrisah1

didn't want to make the trip further than waitrose but quite happy with 2 bags of the Mandeling for £5 - fine for french press and tasty enough. The code was 3316R4 - so does that mean 316th day of year? (so 17days ago?).


----------



## Going banana's

rodabod said:


> The Kenyan AA beans I had (fairly fresh) were pretty nasty.
> 
> At least via the Aeropress. It's not as if it's hard to make a good coffee with the Aeropress though. Will try again...


I agree with that, it was a struggle to get through them. eventually had to use them just for cold brews.


----------



## rodabod

Going banana said:


> I agree with that' date=' it was a struggle to get through them. eventually had to use them just for cold brews.[/quote']
> 
> I eventually binned them. They were terrible. Rough and nasty.


----------



## Chriswilson

I'll stick my neck out and say I really like their Monsooned Malabar.

It's certainly my "go-to" supermarket bean - is that damned by a little faint praise?

cheers, cw


----------



## CFo

Chriswilson said:


> I'll stick my neck out and say I really like their Monsooned Malabar.
> 
> It's certainly my "go-to" supermarket bean - is that damned by a little faint praise?
> 
> cheers, cw


Following the ?recommendation? I've just bought 2 packs of Monsooned Malabar for a fiver; best supermarket bean I've ever tasted. My pack says "best before March 2015" (!!) I'm guessing this means raosted and packed end March 2014, but where is this code of which you speak? The only thing looking like a code (other than the barcode) on mine says 4079R4


----------



## jonners

I think the 4 at the beginning indicates 2014, and 079 indicates the 79th day of the year. Hence roasted 20th March 2014.


----------



## CFo

makes sense and fits with the proposed "use by", not that I would take any real notice of that!


----------

